
Phaser/Angular/Electron Template - Tbosak
https://github.com/tbosak/game-template
======
Tbosak
Easily create game UIs with HTML and CSS, organize Phaser canvases into
responsive and flexible Angular components. Do this all in a stripped down
basic Chromium-based browser to give the feel of a standalone executable.

